# Hmm...protecting feeders?



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

I bought about 2 dozen rosy red feeders today for my 2 cichlid tanks. Well my firemouth is now kind of protecting the lil buggas. Possibly acting like a parent to them even. I do not know if it is a male or female and would like to kno how to determine? Has anyone else ever had this happen? When my parrot and jewel swim to get a snack they get rammed by the firemouth so i was just curious. thanks.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The firemouth may just be protecting his corner of the tank and so when ever another cichlid gets close he chases them off so only appearing to be protectiong the minnows. Just a thought.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

well no matter where the minnows are or my other cichlids are, he chases them away when they try and eat 1. and he hasnt at all tried to eat one. He didnt really act like this till i put the rosy reds in. Who knows? lol


----------



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

Is he normally the dominant fish in the tank?


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

well he chases both my parrot and my jewel....but then he also runs from my jewel when he/she chases him. He is the biggest in the tank....my jewel is about 3-4" and parrot is about 3"or so and then the firemouth is close to 4.5-5", ive had em for a few months now and doesnt seem as tho a dominant fish has emerged yet.


----------



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

although i have never heard of protecting feeders, if he was the dominant one i guess could see it happening...i dont know..that sounds kind of weird.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

Lol exactly what i was thinking, Ive never heard about or seen this so i decided to post and see what u all think might be goin on. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

rywill said:


> Lol exactly what i was thinking, Ive never heard about or seen this so i decided to post and see what u all think might be goin on. Thanks for the responses.


Maybe your firemouth needs a girl/boy friend. The parental instincts may be kicking in.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

yea i want to asap....im pretty sure i have a male...could be wrong....ill have pics on here tomorrow i hope....took pics but friend has to get usb cord. My firemouth has the pointed fins with extensions like i read that males have. I have not really seen any others that would be closer to his size.. so i need to look harder probably.


----------

